# Pray for rain



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Everyone say a prayer for rain and a prayer to keep the firefighters and the residents of Utah safe. I fell in love with the natural beauty of Utah and I don't want it to go up in flames. A little prayer for the rest of the West wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## MountainBro (Jul 2, 2012)

Agreed. And be careful out there, we have had a dry winter, spring, and winter. DON'T BE STUPID!


----------

